# Massive Pop When Playing "Master And Commander" Blu Ray DTS HD 5.1 Master



## warren112 (Feb 27, 2008)

I just got the new Blu Ray release of "Master And Commander". It has DTS HD 5.1 Master Lossless Audio. After about 15 minutes a massive pop occurred in the soundtrack. The pop occurred during a quiet period after the first battle was over. It sounded like it came from all 6 speakers and I thought that they had been damaged (they were not). I of course had the sound up fairly loud so the pop was really worrying. The noise was a single pop and was very short in duration.

I have a Panasonic DMP-BD30K Blu ray dvd player feeding 1080p24 through a hdmi cable to my Integra 7.8 AV Receiver. The panasonic sends the sound over the hdmi cable using bitstream. The receiver does display that it is receiving the DTS HD Master sound.

Do I need to update the firmware on the Integra 7.8?

How do I tell what the current firmware revision is?

Or do I need to update the Panasonic Blu Ray player?

Besides the horrifying pop the sound was awesome. My 5.1 speakers put me on the ship. Every creak of the ship, every footfall and of course the cannons were amazing. Please assist me in solving this problem.


----------



## John Simpson (May 10, 2007)

Could have been an electrical surge (are you using a filter? or are you on the same circuit as the fridge or HVAC?), or may have been a scratch on the disc. It's doubtful it's mastered into the soundtrack, or all the discs from the same batch would have been scrapped.

Updating firmware is always a good idea, but make sure your internet connection is stable.


----------



## warren112 (Feb 27, 2008)

The big pop or thunk occurs 17 minutes and 24 seconds into the movie. It is repeatable always at 17:24. I don't know if there are any other pops or thunks as I stopped watching at that point.

With the volume control at -50 dB the voices are just an indistinct murmur but the thunk is loud and distinct. It was alarmingly loud when I first played it at full all out movie volume levels.

The Blue Ray disk was pre ordered and arrived Friday from Amazon. It is in perfect condition and without any fingerprints or scratches.

I use a Monster Home Theater Power Center HTS 2000 MKII to filter the power for both the Panasonic Blue Ray player and the Intergra amplifier.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

This problem can happen with some A/V reveiver that support DTS MA, and will happen with all receivers that do not support DTS MA.

Update all firmwares of the receiver and BD player.


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

If it's repeatable then I would think that it has something to do with the disc. It could be part of the soundtrack or it could be flawed and sends a signal that the receiver thinks is part of the soundtrack but comes out as this distortion. It's been a while since I watched it so maybe I'll take a look tonight at mine and see if I hear the same thing.


----------



## grantb (Nov 11, 2006)

warren112 ... first post after lurking for a long time. This noise may very well be the "DTS HD Master Audio Bomb" that has been discussed at length in many forums. Onkyo and Integra receivers are subject to this problem, if their firmware has not been updated. This can be avoided by using the PS3 as the playback machine, because it does the decoding internally and outputs the signal using multi-channel PCM over the HDMI connection. This avoids the problem nicely. The problem only occurs when bitstreaming to the receiver.

If you wish to use the fix that Integra has provided, you will need to be somewhat computer-literate. If you hold down the display button and press the standby button, your main firmware level will be displayed. If you press the "tuning up" button within a few seconds, you can toggle between all the displayed levels. Your receiver needs to be at DSP1 level SR8051...08214A, to have the fix. Anything earlier and you are vulnerable to this condition.

Not all discs using DTS HD MA have this problem, but a small number do and some people have reportedly suffered speaker and/or amplifier damage.

Let us know what level you are at currently.

Grant


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Welcome to the shack Grant! Excellent first post :T


----------



## warren112 (Feb 27, 2008)

Grant, Thankyou for your post and any other help you can give me. Your information was what I was looking for!

My Integra 7.8 was just purchased in early March 2008.

The following are the firmware display information gotten by holding down the "display button and pressing the standby button. Then pressing "tuning up" to toggle the modes:
Main: 8	1.06/	07925A
DSP1: SR8051	07601A
DSP2: SR8052	07518A	
DSP3: SR8053	07820B
hdmi: 1.01	07706A
Video: 3.62	07717A
Net: 1.00

As you can see DSP1 ... SR8051 ... 07601A is older than DSP1 ... SR8051 ... 08214A.

I have emailed Integra as I did not see any firmware update on their web site. I will also contact the dealer who sold me the Integra. Any help you could give me would be great.

Remember that "Master And Commander" was just released May 13th on Blu Ray disk. My problem probably does not affect other releases.

Thank you for any assistance you can give me.


----------



## warren112 (Feb 27, 2008)

I contacted my dealer and he says that he contacted Integra and they will send me an update cd. I will need to play the cd on a cd plyer with optical out. I am currently using the Panasonic Blu Ray dvd player as my cd player so I don't know if that will work. Otherwise I will use my old Denon 1989 cd player.

There are three updates that must be done in order to fix the problem. I will post again after I have received the cd from Integra and have some new results to share.


----------



## grantb (Nov 11, 2006)

warren112, you are going about this the right way, but if you would like complete information, you are welcome to PM me. I will try to figure out how to put my address in my profile.

Be aware that the DSP updates will return your 7.8 to factory defaults. You might want to write down all your settings before doing the update.

Grant


----------



## Hunter844 (Apr 22, 2007)

My brother has the Onkyo 674 and was getting pops all the way through any blu ray movie he tried to watch. He didn't have the problem with his first BR player that crapped out after a month...once he bought a PS3 it started happening. He upgraded the PS3 to the latest firmware and still got the problem. He is sending everything via PCM as that was his only real option. Tried the PS3 on a neighbors system and everything worked fine. Then the HDMI signal started dropping out without warning...going to all static.

I've read where the "pop" is the HDCP "handshake" and is normal...it's just not supposed to happen through a movie...it should only happen the first time you start up the PS3 and select a movie. That all gets back to a HDMI signal loss.


Anyway...just wanted to chime in that the pop doesn't necessarily go away when going from bitstream to pcm. He has sent his AVR back via Circuit City's fine warranty program. He might get it back one of these day.


----------



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

I haven't tried this movie yet but I can't wait to get my hands on it. Hmmm... Dirty Harry Collection or Master and Commander? Both are on Blu-ray now - I'm torn!


----------

